# Maui Spring Break 2009 Busy?



## cvmar (Aug 26, 2008)

Since we are traveling to Maui for the first time during spring break "season" I was wondering what is the general consensus as to how busy it might be? I was hoping it would be comparable to the Fall crowds due to travel costs etc. Thoughts?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 26, 2008)

Spring break is very busy - fall is low season in Hawaii


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope spring break isn't 1-13 March cause that's when we'll be there.  Not much time to get buff for the ladies.   

Sterling


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to Maui in late April 2007 with a friend. She had been there a several  weeks earlier during "spring break" time. She was amazed at the difference in crowds, parking etc. During March they had trouble finding parking in Lahaina and she said Front Street was packed with people. April seemed quiet in comparison.


----------



## capjak (Aug 26, 2008)

cvmar said:


> Since we are traveling to Maui for the first time during spring break "season" I was wondering what is the general consensus as to how busy it might be? I was hoping it would be comparable to the Fall crowds due to travel costs etc. Thoughts?




I was on Maui for springbreak this year (last week of March for us).

It was busy.  If you want to do Zipline tours, snorkel tours, old lahania luau book them through your hotel/TS concierge ahead of time.


----------



## cvmar (Aug 26, 2008)

I know spring break is usually a very busy time however I was thinking since it cost so much to travel there right now due to the cost of oil and the loss of so many flights from the west coast that in 2009 spring break might not be as busy. I gather from the responses I should expect it to be busy.


----------



## DianeH (Aug 26, 2008)

When is spring break in 2009?  We are going to Maui March 7 to 26 and never thought about spring break!
We always think of it in Maz when we go in March though. 
Never been a problem for us in Maz up at the Pueblo Bonito Maz so maybe it won't bother us much in Maui?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2008)

Easter is April 12th, 2009.


----------



## cvmar (Aug 27, 2008)

I assumed spring break "season" was from mid March until Easter. We will be there March 26 thru April 10. We were originally going to Palm Springs (for just 1 week) but the airfare was too high to justify for such a short flight to California and the timeshare rentals were comparable to Hawaii.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 27, 2008)

cvmar said:


> I assumed spring break "season" was from mid March until Easter. We will be there March 26 thru April 10. We were originally going to Palm Springs (for just 1 week) but the airfare was too high to justify for such a short flight to California and the timeshare rentals were comparable to Hawaii.



You will be there the week before Easter - traditionally a busy week because a lot of kids are out of school.  Many (most?) CA schools have the week before or after Easter off.  

Scroll down to CA - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66972 

More than half the people we meet in Hawaii are Californians.


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 4, 2008)

In '04 we went to Hawaii in early April, which happened to be the week before and after Easter.  I honestly didn't think the crowds were bad.  March will probably be worse as people tend to go away for Spring Break earlier in the year.  April and May seem to be low seasons for every place (Disney, Hawaii, Caribbean, Colorado, etc)


----------



## alanraycole (Sep 4, 2008)

*Has anyone found there to be a college crowd in Hawaii during spring break?*

or is it primarily families?


----------



## califgal (Sep 5, 2008)

We were in Maui for spring break 2007 , it was the week before Easter, and I have to say that Lahaina was not as crowded as we had experienced in the summer months, in fact in seemed like half as many people.  Maybe that was just a fluke that year!


----------

